
Twenty-five ways in which MIT has transformed computing - headalgorithm
http://news.mit.edu/2019/25-ways-mit-has-transformed-computing-0225
======
chmaynard
This is pure propaganda. MIT wants to take credit for the accomplishments of
any and every person who did something interesting and useful there. Blah,
blah, blah.

~~~
headalgorithm
Propaganda is a harsh word. Self-promotion maybe better.

The article is to commemorate the "launch of the new $1 billion MIT Stephen A.
Schwarzman College of Computing" and credit has been given to the creators and
outside groups that MIT worked with.

~~~
chmaynard
Point well taken. However, some of the "25 ways in which MIT has already
transformed the world of computing technology" are a stretch. For example,
email was not developed at MIT. A more accurate claim would be something like
"25 ways in which MIT graduates and researchers have transformed the world of
computing".

